# How to remove "Limb Savers"



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

suwat -

Should be on with 3M or Scotch double stick tape, just like rests, etc. So just try to stick a wedge (like your finger nail) under part of the mushroom and peel it off. Some folks apply heat from a hair dryer, just be careful. Might depend more on how well the finish was applied. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*How to remove limb savers*

Thanks again Viper,
Regards


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Tony has it as I have removed some from a bow before - I used a dull knife and the adhesive I removed with alcohol - much easier than you would think.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Limb saver removal*

Thanks Rraming for the support,
Regards


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

The "Limbsaver" I am familiar with have a layer of industrial-strength _contact adhesive_ that affixes the shock/sound absorber to the surface. Depending on how well the surface was prepared for application, they can be anywhere from somewhat easy to extremely difficult to remove.

The residue can usually be cleaned off with denatured alcohol, but might require acetone being that some of the adhesives were improved to provide a much stronger adhesion.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Limb Saver removal*

Thanks Windwalker,
I removed them and tried alcohol to get rid of the adhesive. It seems to have also removed some of the bow limb finish. I'll try some car wax to see if I can get the luster back.
Regards.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

suwat - 

Did it remove the finish down to the limb (glass) surface when you pulled them off??? 

If so, you might want to feather it and add a little true oil. The adhesive usually responds to a number of household cleaners, what exactly happened???

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> It seems to have also removed some of the bow limb finish.


On a few occasions I have observed a light dulling of where the dampeners were attached but never a removing of the finish. However, if the Limbsavers fell off, which they have been known to do, and the person reapplied them using a harsh adhesive such as superglue, it is possible that the finish (fiberglass laminate) might be marred.

It is likely that the area will need sanding with a very fine grit to feather the edges where the finish/glass has been removed. Otherwise a "crater" might be obvious. 

Also, True Oil usually will not provide a glossy finish. A light wipe with a shotgun patch dampened with polyurethane or spar urethane would be my preference.

Pics if you can.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*How to remove limb savers*

Thanks to all who gave advice. I think I may have discovered what happened to the bows finish.
It wasn't alcohol that took the finish off but the combination of the alcohol and the adhesive used to stick on the Limb Savers.

I tried alcohol on another area of the bow and no problem with the finish being removed.

Possibly, as was suggested another strong glue, adhesive etc. was used to stick them on and it is the chemical combination alcohol and adhesive that removed the bows finish.
Thanks again,


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Suwat -

Truoil is still your quickest fix. The degree of gloss results from how you apply the final coat. The less to do, the glossier the coat. 

Viper1 out.


----------

